

Guide to careers in algo trading - gaurav_bubna
http://www.slideshare.net/gauravbubna/careers-in-algorithmic-trading

======
qompiler
Anyone following this scene knows all the companies are leaving the market
making business. Reasons are not given, but it doesn't take stochastic
calculus to guess it's an empty well. Everyone is throwing a 6 figure bucket
at it and leaving with a bitter taste of dirt and clay.

This blog is maintained pretty well, <http://www.amsterdamtrader.com/>

~~~
gaurav_bubna
This is one the reasons I quit as well. Even though work is interesting, the
general sense I got was that there are too many players trying to chase the
same little pot of gold. Also, it is getting fairly easy to setup a basic
execution infrastructure and the barriers to entry have reduced quite
substantially as a result.

